# Diabetes Support Advent Calendar 2014!



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2014)

1st of December and time to open up the first door of our very own Diabetes Support Advent Calendar! 

This year's theme is things known by, done by or said to people with diabetes!

Today's picture...:


----------



## stephknits (Dec 1, 2014)

Hurrah! Looking forward to this one


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2014)

Day 2


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 2, 2014)

Ah yes, the armchair expert. Sometimes, I'd like to take that chair and...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2014)

Day 3


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2014)

Day 4


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2014)

Day 5


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2014)

Day 6


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2014)

Day 7


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2014)

Day 8


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 8, 2014)

Very good Northy


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 8, 2014)

Hehehe! Keep em comin Alan!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 8, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Day 7



That's my favourite one . Nope it's the really good kind that comes with glitter and fairy wings....


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Dec 8, 2014)

Very amusing and oh so true Northener, looking forward to the rest !!....Tintin (yes, really it's me !)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Very amusing and oh so true Northener, looking forward to the rest !!....Tintin (yes, really it's me !)



Ahhhh! So good to hear from you again TinTin!  We have been missing you!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2014)

Day 9


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2014)

Day 10


----------



## Flower (Dec 10, 2014)

Good stuff Northerner  Surely that should be pancreii


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Dec 10, 2014)

But that's top of my xmas list Northener


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2014)

Day 11


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh dear, that one is all too familiar! 

Daughter has at least 3 Christmas parties within the next week, one of those is with other D kids so will all be nicely carb counted, but anything goes at the other two...  Fun and games!!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2014)

Day 12


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 12, 2014)

Very Good ! Keep em coming


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2014)

Day 13


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 13, 2014)

northerner said:


> day 13 :d


roflmao. :d


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2014)

Day 14


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 14, 2014)

Very good Northerner. Keep them coming. x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2014)

Day 15


----------



## Bloden (Dec 15, 2014)

Must print that off for him indoors - it's exactly what he does for me.  
Merry Christmas to all the "carers"!


----------



## stephknits (Dec 15, 2014)

Must print it out for husband - you never know it might inspire him!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2014)

Day 16


----------



## Bloden (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds crazy, but my neighbour insisted I try a herb she'd got from Vietnam or somewhere which apparently could help improve my insulin's efficiency. I sent her packing with flea in her ear - none of you witch~doctory business darlin'! 

Btw, what's a meme?  It seems to pop up everywhere.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2014)

*Memes*, analogously to genes, vary in their aptitude to replicate; successful memes remain and spread, whereas unfit ones stall and are forgotten.

Google is your friend!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 16, 2014)

trophywench said:


> *Memes*, analogously to genes, vary in their aptitude to replicate; successful memes remain and spread, whereas unfit ones stall and are forgotten.
> 
> Google is your friend!



Thank you, Jenny.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2014)

Day 17


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2014)

Day 18


----------



## Bloden (Dec 18, 2014)

They just get better and better!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

Day 19


----------



## trophywench (Dec 19, 2014)

I really love that one!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

Day 20


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Day 10



Never mind the song about "Two front teeth".  I bet you have to VERY good for one of these


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2014)

Day 21


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 22, 2014)

I've only just read through these - how true, and what a giggle!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2014)

Day 22


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2014)

Day 23


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2014)

Day 24


----------



## Northerner (Dec 25, 2014)

Day 25 - Happy Christmas!


----------

